# Recherches développeurs bénévoles pour former une équipe



## Adriker (16 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je représente Apple-News.fr, un site qui couvre l'actualité mac, iphone et iPod ... Nous recherchons des développeurs bénévoles dans le but de créer une petite équipe et ainsi proposer à nos visiteurs nos propres programmes. 

De plus, une boite de développement d'applications su l'iphone sur l'app store sera crée en Septembre, les développeurs désireux de l'intégrer le feront. 

Voilà, si ceci vous intéresse, veuillez nous contacter à l'adresse suivante : http://www.apple-news.fr/?page_id=28


----------



## ntx (16 Août 2008)

Vous y allez fort avec le logo d'Apple, c'est en règle tout cela


----------



## Dr_cube (16 Août 2008)

Et c'est pareil pour le nom de domaine.. Un nom de marque dans un site qui traite de cette même marque... Si ton site prend de l'ampleur tu risques d'avoir des problèmes alors tu devrais penser à changer rapidement de nom. Apple peut demander à récupérer ton nom de domaine à tout moment et tu l'auras dans le fion le jour où ça arrive.


----------



## grumff (17 Août 2008)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Et c'est pareil pour le nom de domaine.. Un nom de marque dans un site qui traite de cette même marque... Si ton site prend de l'ampleur tu risques d'avoir des problèmes alors tu devrais penser à changer rapidement de nom. Apple peut demander à récupérer ton nom de domaine à tout moment et tu l'auras dans le fion le jour où ça arrive.



Exact, évite les noms de domaine avec apple, ils n'aiment pas beaucoup et sont devenus assez réactifs sur le sujet. cf gadget o'mac, anciennement apple-gadget...


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Août 2008)

Un peu pareil que les autres commentaires, mais par contre le nuage de tags il pougne !


----------



## Adriker (17 Août 2008)

*pougne* je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par là 

Pour répondre à vos commentaires, le nom de la société ne sera pas au nom du site. Il restera non-lucratif pour le moment du moins. 

De plus, je ne pense pas que notre traffic soit assez important pour qu'Apple se penche sur notre cas pour l'instant (on fait 60 000 visiteurs uniques par mois ou 1910 visites par jour). 

Voilà voilà, l'offre est toujours de mise. Les développeurs ne seront pas obligés d'intégrer la boite, ils pourront rester dans l'équipe de développement du site.


----------



## BS0D (17 Août 2008)

perso je vais me passer de suivre le flow de commentaires sur le site en lui-même qui ne répond pas à la question / suggestion! 

Je développe pas encore sur mac (je développais un peu sous windows), mais je ne demande qu'à apprendre!


----------



## Adriker (17 Août 2008)

Si tu connais le C/C++ il n'y a rien de plus facile. L'apprentissage de l'objective-C te prendra moins 2-3 jour et voilà. Si tu arrives à programmer des applications fonctionelles, n'hésite pas à nous contacter via le lien que j'ai mis lors de mon premier message.


----------



## BS0D (17 Août 2008)

Je ne suis sûrement pas d'un assez bon niveau en programmation puor rejoindre votre team... et faire des applis *utiles pour tous*!  
J'y penserai cependant (je touche un peu en C, le C++ c'est plus fastidieux encore...) mais j'ai déjà pas mal de trucs en route cette année, donc si c'est pour ne pas être productif, autant m'abstenir en attendant!


----------



## grumff (17 Août 2008)

Adriker a dit:


> De plus, je ne pense pas que notre traffic soit assez important pour qu'Apple se penche sur notre cas pour l'instant (on fait 60 000 visiteurs uniques par mois ou 1910 visites par jour).


Crois moi c'est déjà bien suffisant pour qu'ils s'intéressent à toi. On sait tous à quel point Apple souhaite contrôler toute la communication sur ses produits et sur son nom, et ça commence par ce genre de choses.
Enfin le pire que tu risques c'est un courrier te demandant de changer le nom du site, mais sois pas surpris quand ça arrivera. 

Pour répondre à la question initiale : tant que les journées ne dureront que 24H, j'évite de prendre d'autres engagements. Mais je te souhaite bonne chance, ça devient de plus en plus difficile de trouver des gens prêts à s'investir bénévolement pour ce genre d'initiatives. :-(


----------



## Adriker (17 Août 2008)

Merci de vous soucier du sort de notre site mais là n'est pas là question 

Si vous relisez mon premier post, vous verrez qu'un entreprise sera crée en Septembre (mais là on recherche essentiellement des développeurs iPhone). Nos soft seront disponibles via l'app store (gratuits et payants); 

Mais celui qui veut intégrer l'équipe sans rentrer dans l'entreprise le fera. cela n'est pas un problème, sauf qu'il ne sera pas rémunéré.


----------



## ntx (17 Août 2008)

Adriker a dit:


> vous verrez qu'un entreprise sera crée en Septembre


J'espère que le nom de ta société ne comporte pas le mot Apple, sinon tu vas avoir des ennuis avec la pomme et les Beattles


----------



## Mala (18 Août 2008)

Adriker a dit:


> L'apprentissage de l'objective-C te prendra moins 2-3 jour et voilà.


L'apprentissage d'un langage ne se limite pas à la compréhension de sa syntaxe. Maîtrisez ce dont vous parlez avant de lancer des choses pareilles...


----------



## ntx (18 Août 2008)

Si tu as déjà pratiqué la programmation objet, la compréhension de l'Obj-C n'est vraiment pas difficile. La seule difficulté à mon avis est la gestion de la mémoire, pour le reste pas de soucis.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

je vois un aute petit probleme

*apple-news.fr*
domaine déposé le 5 juin 08

soit APRES *applenews.fr*
qui lui est anterieur ( 05 mars 2007) 
et domaine renouvelé en mars 2008

même si recemment il y a eu redirection vers welovemac


----------



## grumff (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je vois un aute petit probleme
> 
> *apple-news.fr*
> domaine déposé le 5 juin 08
> ...



Bah, après tout, c'pas notre problème.  De toutes façons le "welovemac" est certainement dut à la réception d'un courrier d'Apple.  Tous les sites qui ont essayés y sont passés.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Bah, après tout, c'pas notre problème.  .



A ce compte là rien n'est notre probleme


j'indique simplement quelques sources  de problemes potentiels pour les créateurs du site

Comme ca a l'air d'avoir été monté sans vraiment faire gaffe à tous ces aspects ...


----------



## grumff (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> A ce compte là rien n'est notre probleme
> 
> 
> j'indique simplement quelques sources  de problemes potentiels pour les créateurs du site
> ...



Oui mais Adriker nous a déjà fait savoir que ça le regardait et qu'il n'avait pas posté le sujet pour qu'on se mêle de ça, donc je pense qu'il faut mieux ne pas insister.  Mais comme tu le vois, je le fais aussi un peu quand même.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Oui mais Adriker nous a déjà fait savoir que ça le regardait et qu'il n'avait pas posté le sujet pour qu'on se mêle de ça,


Et alors?


> donc je pense qu'il faut mieux ne pas insister.  Mais comme tu le vois, je le fais aussi un peu quand même.


oh mais je pense que si justement, parce que sinon ils vont crasher dans le mur vite fait
( même avec de bons juristes)


----------



## grumff (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et alors?
> 
> oh mais je pense que si justement, parce que sinon ils vont crasher dans le mur vite fait
> ( même avec de bons juristes)


La procédure habituelle c'est d'envoyer un courrier signé d'un avocat. Pas d'attaquer en justice sans prévenir.  Heureusement d'ailleurs. C'est pas dans l'intérêt d'Apple de faire condamner des sites qui leur font de la publicité. Et ce n'est pas applenews.fr qui n'est pas en règle non plus qui va attaquer. Bien sûr, c'est mal, mais c'est pas très risqué.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

c'est pas ca 

Par delà l'aspect juridique ( qui existe)  le  bon sens est de ne pas commencer par ce genre d'erreur avant même la création de la structure
certes c'est un brouillon , mais c'est aussi  un signe de négligence des détails

Or ce brouillon sert de porte drapeau du projet
Et ca commence par une bourde


----------



## grumff (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et ca commence par une bourde



Ou par un bon coup de pub.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Ou par un bon coup de pub.


mouais 
la strategie de com  _" en négatif ou en bien , l'important c'est qu'on en parle" _ pour ce champ d'activité
bof bof


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2008)

oui pascal je suis d'accord avec toi  ajouter un risque majeur a celui du risque de la creation d'entreprise, c'est vraiment stupide et immature de plus marketigement parlant c'est sterile et sans imagination, par ailleurs je m'en vais les denoncer immediatement  tellement le site est moche


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> marketigement parlant


tudieu
et la loi?
La loi  du 4 août 1994 dite loi Toubon 
sur l'emploi du francais y compris dans le cadre économique
tu aurais eventuellement dû dire
_*mercatiquement* parlant 

_


----------



## tatouille (19 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tudieu
> et la loi?
> La loi  du 4 août 1994 dite loi Toubon
> sur l'emploi du francais y compris dans le cadre économique
> ...


 pour ceux qui veulent faire des millions google.me
 
 ils ne vont pas m'aimer


----------



## Adriker (19 Août 2008)

Merci de polluer le sujet ...

Quand à l'histoire avec applenews.fr (notre site se nomme apple-news.fr), c'est tout fait légal et normal. Nous ne sommes pas allés voir le site applenews.fr pour trouver ce nom de domaine. Je pourrais prendre comme exemple des tonnes et des tonnes de sites qui ont une syntaxe extrêmement proche ! Le plus important nous différenci : notre contenu. Après, seul l'internaute jugera ...

De plus, le but de ce sujet était de trouver une équipe de développeurs, merci de respecter cela ...

ET LISEZ BIEN AVANT DE REAGIR : l'entreprise ne portera pas le nom du site ! Le site reste non lucratif ! 

Et pour ce qui est de vos remarques du genre "le site est moche", regardez le titre du sujet.

PS : d'après nos 60 000 visiteurs par mois, le desing du site fait fureur, libre à toi de réagir comme tu le veux !


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2008)

vue d'ensemble
votre projet est semble t il 
-avec petit budget
- à but non lucratif
- en demande de bénévoles

- pour l'instant concept fragile

Donc sauf si sous marin d'une énorme multinationale aux reins solides qui peut se permettre des bourdes , pas de raison de faire des bourdes ni  de titiller Apple


Adriker a dit:


> Le plus important nous différenci : notre contenu. Après, seul l'internaute jugera ...


et  le service juridique Apple aussi
( Très tatillon)


> Merci de polluer le sujet


on ne pollue pas on fait des remarques constructives
( et bénévolement)



> .De plus, le but de ce sujet était de trouver une équipe de développeurs, merci de respecter cela ...
> 
> ET LISEZ BIEN AVANT DE REAGIR : l'entreprise ne portera pas le nom du site ! Le site reste non lucratif !


tu viens à peine de débarquer sur ce forum et tu es  en demande ET hyper directif
pas terrible

et, en passant , conseil ,  avec tes futurs bénevoles faudra éviter 

Les bénévoles ne sont pas de la main d'oeuvre décervelée aux ordres.
Ou si c'est cette perspective c'est mal barré pour l'ambiance de travail et la stabilité de l'équipe ( turnover énorme) et à terme préjudiciable  pour tout le projet
le management de bénevoles est beaucoup plus subtil que celui de prestataires freelances ou salariés avec lesquels les choses sont assez claires et assez équilibrées ( force de travail contre fric et autres) 
Les bénévoles ont choisi de faire don de leur talent pour divers motivations très variables et ceci en échange de contreparties inquantifiables  et fort variées, mais au minimum le respect de la part du bénéficiaire,  et le plus souvent c'est _"""l'employeur""_ qui est redevable
---
ps faudra soigner l'orthographe aussi


----------



## Apple-News.fr (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis l'administrateur du site Apple-News.fr.
après lecture des commentaires , je me devais de rectifier certaines choses,le nom la société de développement ne comporte aucun sigle ou d'allusion a l'univers d'apple, le site applenews.fr n'a pas changé de nom a cause d'apple (faut arrêter la parano un peu,il y'a des millions de site qui porte le nom apple machin chose etc).
Maintenant la recherche se porte  sur des gens capable de créer des applis pour l'iphone, nous en avons deja 2 mais il m'en faut plus, les développeurs bossant  dans la societé seront rémunérés mais ils devront aussi au sein de l'équipe faire des applis payantes et gratuites et des webapps pour le site .
tout sera près pour mis septembre, en espérant avoir répondu a vos questions

Pour de plus amples informations veuillez me contacter par mail .Merci

Franckj


----------

